
Show HN: Memrey – A modern advanced notebook unlike other notebooks. Try demo. - nearpoint
https://www.memrey.com/
======
nearpoint
Hello, thanks for checking out Memrey. It is my first time posting it here. If
you didn't notice on the landing page there is a button which will allow you
to quickly login to a demo account to try out Memrey without having to sign
up. Also Memrey works in any modern browser and also has native apps for most
platforms, Mac (app store), Windows (beta release), iOS (app store), and
Android (play store). If you want to try the beta Windows version let me know.

I created Memrey for myself in 2012 after discovering a new notes interface
that changed the way I think and work. Now I have been working on Memrey full
time for over a year, and the active user base has been growing organically.

In most notebook apps your limited to viewing and editing a single note at a
time. Not only that but you don't get to browse your notes in context of your
other notes. Your limited to clicking each individual note in the notes list.
With Memrey, multiple notes are placed in the same view so you can easily work
between them. Another big problem with typical notebook apps is that the
scrolling list gets too long. If you want to get to the last note, you'll be
scrolling all day. With Memrey you have the option to use the page selector as
well as the scrolling notes list. With the page selector you can select the
last page and efficiently get to the last note in your notepad.

Also each note in Memrey is like a google doc. Each note has multi-author
concurrent editing technology and you will see the cursor of anyone actively
editing a note.

I have analyzed many notebook apps, and Memrey is one of the, if not the, most
advanced notebook app available. Let me know if you think another notebook app
is better, I will gladly check it out and let you know what I think.

................

Memrey Strengths:

Innovative Interface makes creating, understanding and organizing notes easier

Syncs between collaborators and multiple devices all in real time

Advanced multi-cursor collaboration technology

Bookmarking

View entire edit history, play, rewind, and restore note to any point in time

Security AES 256 bit

.....................

There is a free plan and a pro plan. Check out the landing page to see what
the pro plan offers, but basically unlocks some advanced features as well as
increases data allowances.

I hope to continue to grow Memrey into a much larger company. Eventually I
hope to create a search gallery where users can list helpful public notes and
notepads for others to view. This will take Memrey from being a useful tool,
to also being a collaborative, social platform. Steps towards this have
already begun with the current addition of the profile page.

Please feel free to comment on anything! What you like, what you don't like,
what is confusing, and what is absolutely terrible. Anything goes.

Also advice on the business model, and business in general is also helpful.

Right now the landing page is pretty weak, so I am working to improve that
asap. I am trying to figure out how to proceed and how to grow Memrey.

